# Road Logic Sizing



## bohamburger

Now, I understand that Ritchey doesn't normally give sizing advice on here. I totally get it - it's very individual.

But, I'm in the unfortunate situation that I live in a country with absolutely no Ritchey dealers. My only option is purchasing the Road Logic frame I have my eyes set on throught the internet. 
That makes actually trying a bike somewhat complicated. 
I have been eyeing that bike for years, but I've been afraid of pulling the trigger, since I cant find a place to try it out.

I can either convince my local LBS to start importing and selling Ritchey or I can ask here. And you guys don't have a vested interest in making me buy a frame that doesn't fit. So please bear with me.

I hope some of you guys, who actually ride the bikes, can help me find the right size. I don't want to buy the wrong frame, and if there's no such thing as a Ritchey Road Logic size that fits me, I'll have to look for something else. That is not out of the question - as long as it's steel.

I'm a small guy, I ride small bikes. I'm 5'5 and my inseam is 28".

I have a Giant TCX SLR 2 cross bike, in a size S. The reach on that thing is 370mm. Fits me fine, but it is obviously not as aggressive a geometry as a road bike.

I also have an Bianchi with C2C geometry. The reach on that one is 379. Feels a bit long to me. I don't remember the exact size, but I think it's a 53.

My question is; what frame size should I be looking at for the Ritchey Road Logic. The size 49, or 51?

Or are they simply too big for me and my apparently limited flexibility?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Peter P.

You're small. And none of the Ritchey Road Logic's has a Reach which comes close to your Giant TCX, which fits you better than your Bianchi.

Either your Giant is spec'd wrong, or you just plain can't fit a Ritchey.

Try measuring your Giant yourself for Reach to verify the number.

Google "measuring stack and reach and you'll find instructions on how to do so.

P.S. I think the Ritchey's Reach is so long because of the steep seat angles in your sizes.
Ignoring Stack and Reach numbers, I'd say you'd fit the 49.


----------



## tka

Frame reach and stack are only part of fitting the bike to you. What they tell you is if they are nearly the same as a bike that fits you then the headset spacers, stem angle, and stem length of your present ride will likely give you the same fit on the new one. It they are substantially different, then these will need to be figured out for the new frame. Based on the information you gave I would guess the stem would need to be 10-15mm shorter on the Ritchey than TCX SLR 2 to achieve the same handlebar reach. Leonard Zinn covers some of this in one of his columns on stack and reach.

Do you know the standover height on the TCX SLR 2? A Logic 2.0 has a 727mm SO for the 49, 745mm for the 51. With an inseam of 28" (711mm) the 49 might even be a little big.


----------



## bohamburger

Thank you guys for taking the time to help out. I appreciate it. 
The standover height of the Giant is 29.8 inches. That seems to be around 750mm. It's not uncomfortably crushing my man parts, so I might have measured my inseam incorrectly. I even used a book and a wall! If we consider my inseam 30", does that help my cause? I would just need a short stem and some spacers on the 49? And a lot of seatpost showing... Doesn't seem ideal.

Edit: 
Let med post up the geometry specs from Giant's site:
Size: S/50
Head Angle: 71.0°
Seat Angle: 73.5°
Top Tube: 53.0 cm
Reach: 37.0 cm
Head Tube: 13.0 cm
Stack: 54.0 cm
Chain Stay: 43.0 cm
Wheel Base: 101.4 cm
Standover Height: 29.8"


----------



## Peter P.

The Giant gives you a shorter Reach number because it has a slacker seat tube angle of 73.5 degrees vs. the 49cm Ritchey's 75. If you're comfortable running a shorter stem to get the same reach to the bars, then you should be able to attain the same position on the Ritchey as the Giant.

Don't exceed 3cm of spacers under the stem; merely get an 84/96 degree stem and use it in the 96 degree position.


----------



## LeFrere

Hey bohamburger - are you by any chance Danish (judging from your nick you could be)?


----------

